# Whiners



## ICE (Apr 11, 2014)

The contractors of which trade are the biggest complainers?  One correction or ten, it makes no difference, they pitch a bitch.


----------



## steveray (Apr 11, 2014)

The breathers.....?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 11, 2014)

Based on your pictures electricians

Based on my inspections plumbers


----------



## steveray (Apr 11, 2014)

Whaddaya mean I need 24 ga 6"vent pipe on that oil furnace? I've been doing it like this for 25 yrs.....

Whaddaya mean I can't use Sanitary tees on their backs for drainage......

Whaddaya mean I can't have 16" long seat cuts on my 2x10 rafters that won't fit the required insulation....

Whaddaya mean the grounding needs to go back to the first point of disconnect?

Whaddaya mean I need mechanical plans? It's a design-build.....

And my personal favorite.....What do you mean by bearing?


----------



## JCraver (Apr 11, 2014)

Based on my time in the trades and my brief (so far) stint inspecting, it has to be the HVAC guys.  Never have I heard so many excuses/complaining/whining from one group of people.  Other than politicians, of course...


----------



## cda (Apr 11, 2014)

I like a 2013 Quilceda Creek Cabernet


----------



## cda (Apr 11, 2014)

Sorry, I thought it said "wine"

Thought we were getting some class here


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 11, 2014)

Me, I'm a whiner,

This is WA, Whiner Anonymous is'nt it?

"The wine and cheese crowd", I prefer the "whiskey and chocolate crowd"

pc1 did not type this!


----------



## Mac (Apr 11, 2014)

"Whaddya mean permit? I don't need a permit in (insert adjacent community here).


----------



## cda (Apr 11, 2014)

What do you mean you can't do a complete building final.

It is only 4:59 PM Friday and we are suppose to open Saturday morning at 7!!!


----------



## rktect 1 (Apr 11, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> I like a 2013 Quilceda Creek Cabernet


You have very expensive tastes.

Is that your daily drinker?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 11, 2014)

Generally the locals more than out of towners; Texans have been great to work with followed by the Mid-Westerners.  Contractors from the northern part of Virginia and Richmond are well behaved too.


----------



## High Desert (Apr 11, 2014)

Don't have a lot. when I do I just whine back, call in a judge, and have them decide who is the best whiner. I have to let you know, I'm a pretty good whiner.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 11, 2014)

I had a boss when I was in retail and he said, "don't let there problem become your problem!"

You think that would work in codes enforcement?

pc1


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## jwilly3879 (Apr 12, 2014)

I never heard that before. Are you going to make me change it?


----------



## Sandman (Apr 12, 2014)

Based on what I read here inspectors are the biggest whiners.


----------



## High Desert (Apr 12, 2014)

True Sandman. I know lots of them. Usually some of the new guys. I offer them the advise of George Carlin, "Don't sweat the petty stuff, and don't pet the sweaty stuff."


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 12, 2014)

mtlogcabin,

What happens when you press #3?


----------



## Alias (Apr 12, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> The contractors of which trade are the biggest complainers?  One correction or ten, it makes no difference, they pitch a bitch.


Mine covered various trades but what these contractors did have in common was the same first name.

Sue


----------



## RJJ (Apr 12, 2014)

HD: LOL on call the judge. I believe I would say it is an equal disbursement for whiners in all trades. As soon as something is flagged the complaining starts. Does not matter to me because the more they cry the less I listen.


----------



## mmmarvel (Apr 13, 2014)

jwilly3879 said:
			
		

> I never heard that before. Are you going to make me change it?


Unfortunately, yeah, I'm going to make you change it ... oh, and one more thing.  Did you happen to see a turnip truck drive by?  I seem to have fallen off it.


----------



## mmmarvel (Apr 13, 2014)

Alias said:
			
		

> Mine covered various trades but what these contractors did have in common was the same first name.  Sue


Actually, they all seem to think that they know my first name.  It's really not my first name, but they all yell, "Hey SOB".  I pretty much automatically look up.


----------



## ICE (Apr 13, 2014)

It's the electricians. I write plenty of corrections for each trade but the electricians are the most vocal. They treat corrections like an attack on their character.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 13, 2014)

"They treat corrections like an attack on their character."

Yup, but all too many of them use correction notices as the path to find out what the most current code changes are.

"When did that go into the code?"


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Apr 13, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> It's the electricians. I write plenty of corrections for each trade but the electricians are the most vocal. They treat corrections like an attack on their character.


That's because they are the best, and have the hardest job in the whole wide world. Just ask them.

The only thing better in the world than an electrician is a _commercial_ electrician. So they are never wrong. I don't just mean on electricity, but life in general. I met one one that knew exactly how many angels can dance on the head of a pin.

Brent


----------



## ICE (Apr 13, 2014)

Well Brent, your interaction with electricians is different than mine.  They first approach me as though I have all of the answers.

Carpenters, plumbers and tin knockers will see the light.  Electricians will do their best to extinguish the light.

Electricians are entitled to a feeling of superiority.  The electrical trade is more of everything important than are the other trades.  A minor mistake can have drastic consequences.  The problem is that many of them had that feeling of superiority long before they became electricians.

They show up at my office with a correction notice wanting an explanation.  I show them the code. Then they ask for a pass on a correction.  I often hear, "We'll do that from now on".  That tends to pi$$ me off.

They take the high road and slog along on all fours.

Of course there are exceptions.  Of the hundreds that I've met, there has been a few that I would hire.


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 13, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> Of the hundreds that I've met, there has been a few that I would hire.


You mean to work at your house? Heck, I'll do it. I get $85 hr.

$150 hr if you watch

$300 hr if you try to help


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Apr 14, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> Well Brent, your interaction with electricians is different than mine.  They first approach me as though I have all of the answers.  Carpenters, plumbers and tin knockers will see the light.  Electricians will do their best to extinguish the light.
> 
> Electricians are entitled to a feeling of superiority.  The electrical trade is more of everything important than are the other trades.  A minor mistake can have drastic consequences.  The problem is that many of them had that feeling of superiority long before they became electricians.
> 
> ...


Now we have the question of the chicken and the egg; Did the electrician come first, or the Primadonna?

As for you having all the answers; They have to somehow show deference and respect to you, without not being a primadonna. That a tough row to hoe, so they throw you a bone and let you into the club. For that bone you are to capitulate, understand they are asking rhetorical questions, and go on your way.

But hey...I keed I keed!

I have met one super-electrician in my life. He was, unbelievably, from France, with the heavy accent. His background was industrial manufacturing installations, and you guys would LOVE to see his work. He just had a deep understanding as well as being a perfectionist. He works in San Francisco, and his multi-panels were works of art. Inspectors loved him.

Which brings us to the best-most-amazing-creatures-on-earth, the Union Electrician San Francisco Inspector. At work at 8 a.m, on a Harley across the Golden Gate by 3 in the afternoon. An absolute wonder of genetics and artists of the Early Retirement.

Brent.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 14, 2014)

300 an hour if I help! That is highway robbery.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Apr 14, 2014)

"Can I insulate?" That is all I seem to hear these days.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Can we get a TCO?, "They need to open tomorrow!"

"What's this?, 21 items!", "what's your last inspection time?

"I got to have a #@&% address installed!

"What do you mean the light has to work in the bathroom before they can open, will give them a flashlight!"

pc1


----------



## ICE (Apr 16, 2014)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> "Can I insulate?"


I have been known to say, "I won't know the answer to that until you do it; it's not all that difficult".


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 17, 2014)

41 sfr permits submitted in 2 days to beat an impact fee increase.

7 working days later. "When will my permit be ready?"


----------



## steveray (Apr 17, 2014)

Got a new one...Engineer in my office at 5PM last Friday with plans for underground plumbing and roof drains for a pretty good sized commercial project....Plumber calls Tuesday at 10AM to see if he can schedule an inspection....I told him I did have the plans for 8 working hours, so sure why not.....


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Apr 17, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> I have been known to say, "I won't know the answer to that until you do it; it's not all that difficult".


Or, " I don't know, can you?"

Brent


----------



## steveray (Apr 29, 2014)

Today's....Electrician...."If I knew I couldn't use NM above a suspended ceiling I wouldn't have done it...." So I told him where to buy a code book.....


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 29, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> "If I knew I couldn't use NM above a suspended ceiling I wouldn't have done it...."


When you told him did he say "Whats NM cable?"


----------



## steveray (Apr 29, 2014)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> When you told him did he say "Whats NM cable?"


No....he did keep calling it Romex....I try to use correct terminology, at least at work....


----------



## mark handler (Apr 29, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> No....he did keep calling it Romex....I try to use correct terminology, at least at work....


It may have been "Romex".

http://www.southwire.com/romex.htm

People still refer to facial tissue as Kleenex

Anothers include drywall or stucco.....


----------



## steveray (May 1, 2014)

And today...."Could you photocopy me IECC Sec. 505 so I can bring it to my electrical engineer so he knows what we need to do on this multimillion dollar project? We want to put conduit in the ground tomorrow....."


----------

